# Decks, hulls and latex paint



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

This dude here: Latex Paint for Boats insists high quality exterior latex paint used on boat hulls and decks is the best thing since sliced bread.

Anyone have any experience with this?

Advice from those who have done it and report thier finding here will carry much more weight than those who advise based on what they believe will happen. 

Eric


----------



## tommays (Sep 9, 2008)

I would have no problem using house paint in bilges BUT

As a guy who bends up tubes and paints them because he cant afford custom race frames

Buy the good paint because that latex is NOT getting very hard 

I use a PPG 2 part that is pretty much like Imron


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, the problem with the 2 part epoxy is that the boat has already been painted once, using an unknown (to me) paint. I would hate to spend the big bucks on epoxy only to find out it doesn't like the paint underneeth. Now I do plan on sanding, but will likely not get all the old stuff off. Especially on the non skid areas.

I'll probably go with an oil based polyurathane paint in the end, just wondering about the latex story.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Heat Gun, the ultimate paint remover.


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

I might try that. I would love to have a look at the gelcoat under there.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

CharlieCobra said:


> Heat Gun, the ultimate paint remover.


Seriously??? 

On fiberglass???

I'm about to attempt getting all that old 1979 paint out of the bildges and under the setties for a re-finish. I'm not to good with fire. Heat gun . . . rerally?


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

CharlieCobra said:


> Heat Gun, the ultimate paint remover.


On WOOD!!! Please be very careful using a heat gun on gelcoat!!! It can blister without any warning at all or discoloration... My advise, as someone very comfortable with a heat gun, is NOT to use one on gelcoat..

P.S. I strip varnish from wood with a heat gun and agree it is the best stripper available but you do need to know how to use one even on wood..

P.S.S. For your own sake please DO NOT use latex on a fiberglass hull!!! I know of two latex painted boats that are peeling like a Boston ****** in the Carib..

I'm sure if Latex was everything our web site wonder cooked it up to be we'd see the airlines, Fed Ex, UPS and many other large fleets save millions of dollars and move to its use in a heart beat. There is good reason why they use two part LPU paints and not Latex!!


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

A while ago my cousin picked up some fiberglass chairs, painted them with latex paint after scuffing them down nicely with steel wool. They were peeling inside of four months. These were used inside on an enclosed porch. So I'd say the paint would be gone even quicker when used outside on a boat.

A decent low-cost paint for topsides is dutchboy one-part polyurethane deck and porch paint. It's surprisingly durable and runs about $20 a gallon.
I've painted a motorcycle tank and sidecovers with it, and it's held up very nicely for three years. Also painted a 22 foot trailer sailer with it from the waterline up. looks good and takes the abuse pretty well.

Ken


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

Latex paint for a boat? Ummmm, Hell no, unless it's a pirogue for duck hunting you'd just as soon leave in the swamp as paddle home.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

If you're worried about the old paint, get an epoxy primer to shield the old paint from the new epoxy paint.....and sand the hull before applying the primer and in between each coat of new paint. Take your time and she'll look awesome. Good luck.


----------

